# Sickbudgie?



## Crackaduck (Dec 25, 2015)

hey! i have recently bought a new budgie named sky. i have no idea how old she is. she is not puffed up and is eating well.i have taken a closer look at her and have noticed some odd things. her cere is an odd colour and her beak has green edges. Her face also has two tiny pink patches that appear to be pink feathers? With black dots on each stem? i have no idea. PLEASE HELP!!! i cannot put a photo up but this is some more detail. her nose is pink, greenish and brown, in an ombre effect. Her beak is fine but the edges are green. The little patch on her face looks like a new born budgie's feathers. pink with black dots on the end. she seems weird... please help! is this contagious? i dont want my other budgies getting this?


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forums! 

Without a photo showing your budgie's face and the areas that are concerning you, there is not much we can do to effectively help.
The green colour from the beak may be due to a coloured mineral block, the dye of a toy she has been playing with or even some remnants of a veggie meal.
About the feathers, your budgie may be moulting and what you are seeing are the pin feathers that when showing up can have a pink colour (from the blood supply to a growing feather) and the tips of the pin feathers can also have black dots when the new feather is about to come out.

Below is a link with a step by step guide on how to post photos:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

Every new bird should be quarantined for a period of at least 1 month in a different room and cage away from the rest of flock. This is done exactly as a preventative measure in order to avoid a potential illness carried by the new bird from spreading to the other birds.
You can still quarantine the new budgie even when previous contact has already been established between her and the rest of the flock.


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Insert "I agree with Aluz" emoji here!

No but really, Ana's right, without a picture we can't definitively say one way or the other about her "weird" feathers. And she definitely should be quarantined first before putting her in with your other birds if you have any others.*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi and :welcome: to Talk Budgies!

Whenever you bring a new bird into your home, it should be put into quarantine for a minimum of 45 days.

Quarantine means housing your new bird in a different cage in a different room as far away as possible from the room where your current bird(s) are housed.
Budgies mask symptoms when they are ill. Symptoms may not show up for over two weeks. 
Often you will not even realize your bird is not well. Many budgie illnesses are airborne which is why you need to quarantine your new bird in a completely different room.

It is also a good idea to always take a new budgie in to see an Avian Vet for a "well-birdie" check-up. This allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet and the vet can establish a baseline for your bird in case of any future illnesses or injuries.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma.
When you rely on unskilled individuals, you delay effective treatment. This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recover than it would have if you
seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

To familiarize yourself with the forums, please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
You'll find most of your basic questions are answered after you've read through all of them.

I'm looking forward to hearing all about your budgie and hopefully seeing some pictures hoto: soon!!

TalkBudgies.com Rules and Guidelines
How-To Guides - Talk Budgies Forums
Frequently Asked Questions: Talk Budgies Forums - FAQ
List of Stickies - Talk Budgies Forums

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html 
http://talkbudgies.com/emergency-room/225585-my-birdy-first-aid-kit.html
http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/102714-quarantine-really-important.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-info-[articles]/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
Essentials to a Great Cage-Talk Budgies Forums

Helpful Links - Talk Budgies Forums
Budgie Articles Forum - Talk Budgies Forums

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

All photos entered in any forum contest must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment.

Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums
http://talkbudgies.com/mutations-ge...king-mutation-gender-identification-help.html

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Welcome to talk budgies. You have been given some good advice/info. Hope to see a pic or two of the bird in question and the rest of your flock...


----------



## Crackaduck (Dec 25, 2015)

Ok, the thing is, I am using the forums on my iPad and I will definitely seperate her from the other budgies. Thanks for the advice!

Yeah. I am on iPad so I cannot upload photos. Can I?


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*If you upload the photos till photo bucket via your mobile internet, and then there should be an icon to share it, and then you can copy and paste the link to post it here.*


----------



## Crackaduck (Dec 25, 2015)

Hey guys, I separated the budgies an hour ago and she has died. The new budgie I was describing to you has died. Now I am worried about Blu. She was chewing, licking and touching her. Should I take Blu to the vet! I have cleaned the house and disinfected everything. Please help!


----------

